# BANGALORE | Projects & Construction



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Bangalore also known as Bengaluru is the capital of the Indian state of Karnataka. Bangalore is nicknamed the Garden City Located on the Deccan Plateau in the south-eastern part of Karnataka, Bangalore is India's third most populous city and fifth-most populous urban agglomeration. As of 2009, Bangalore was inducted in the list of global cities and ranked as a *"Beta World City"* alongside cities such as Dallas, Miami, Boston, Kuwait City, Lima, and Munich in the studies performed by the Globalization and World Cities Study Group and Network in 2008.

Today as a large city and growing metropolis, Bangalore is home to many of the most well-recognized colleges and research institutions in India. Numerous public sector heavy industries, software companies, aerospace, telecommunications, and defence organisations are located in the city. Bangalore is known as the *Silicon Valley of India* because of its position as the nation's leading IT exporter. A demographically diverse city, Bangalore is a major economic and cultural hub and the fastest growing major metropolis in India.

Locator Map:









*Some of the projects proposed, aprroved and under construction in Bangalore/Bengaluru.*


*© wikipedia*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Thread Index*

*Project Name and Page Numbers (Updated on 08.11.2011)*

*WORLD TRADE CENTER, BANGALORE* age No. 1 

*Purva Venezia - luxury apartments * age No. 1 

*The Gardens, Magadi Road* age No. 1 

*Neo Town |E-City * age No. 1 

*The Arena, Integrated Township, Kengeri* age No. 1

*Mantri Pinnacle | 46 fl| U/C * age No. 1

*Devanahalli | Brigade Orchard - 130 acre mixed use township* age No. 2




.


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

Best Commercial Project of the Year 2010—Property World Awards for 2010.
Property World Awards 2010 winners have been chosen by a collegium of over
60 industry leaders from the real estate developer community, banking and
finance industry, international and domestic property consultants and
accessories and intermediaries industry.

*WORLD TRADE CENTER BANGALORE, SUMMARY*

*Location*

In the Malleswaram-Rajajinagar area, close to the central business district
In a premium neighbourhood, within the 40-acre
Brigade Gateway integrated lifestyle enclave

*Ideal for:* 
Corporate offices, IT / ITES and Software development facilities
Spaces available: 10,000 sft onwards

*Unique features:*

1.1 million sft of prime office space
32 levels and 128 m high
Modular design with 40,000 sft floor plate
4.2 m floor-to-floor height
21 high speed elevators, of which some are destination controlled
Low E- glass to minimise heat and maximize visibility
Double glazing to minimise noise and power loss
Uninterrupted power supply with 100% power back-up
Centralised air-conditioning
9-level parking
Cafeteria for occupants
Grand triple height atrium
Helipad and observation deck
Sky bridges connecting WTC with the 5-star Sheraton
Bangalore hotel and Orion Mall & Multiplex within the enclave
Highest levels of safety and security

*Architects:* H.O.K., New York—one of the world's leading architectural firms


*Aerial view of World Trade Center Bangalore*









*A view of World Trade Center Bangalore*









*World Trade Center Bangalore with the 9-level parking annexe*










*A view of 3-storey high atrium at World Trade Center Bangalore*










*A view of the 5-star hotel and Orion Mall connected by a sky bridge,
with World Trade Center Bangalore, in the background*










*A view from the corner of the lake. A sky bridge connects World Trade Center Bangalore, to the 5-star hotel*










*As seen from the World Trade Center, Bangalore promenande: World Trade Center Bangalore, is on the right, with Orion Mall to the left and the 5-star hotel in the background*









*© brigadegroup*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Current Status of WORLD TRADE CENTER BANGALORE*

*Construction is in rapid progress*

*View of World Trade Center Bangalore from the Lake Avenue as on July 2011*









*© brigadegroup*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Amenities:*


*Specifications*




*
Location:*









*Layout:*









Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Progress Photos - Phase -1 (8 July 2011)*













Source


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

In Bangalore for the first time, ETA Star has recreated the Bangalorean way of life in the heart of the city. Christened The Gardens, in ode to Bangalore, this wondrous offering gives you all the comforts of old Bangalore, while letting you enjoy the advantages of its present day avatar.
Starting with a location that's right in the heart of the city, this forest haven is just 1.2 km away from Majestic and Bangalore's city Railway Station and barely 5 km from Vidhana Soudha.

Sitting pretty on Magadi Road, The Gardens transport you to old Bangalore where you can leave just a few minutes early for a night out, where your home is just minutes away from the city's pulsing core and where amenities like supermarkets are within hopping distance. The Gardens also transport you to a time when lush gardens and an environment of complete peace and quiet, when the most common noises you hear aren't blaring horns, but the twittering of birds, the giggles of your children playing, and the amused murmurs of your parents taking a stroll.
And where not only do you have more time to enjoy life in, you have the inclination to enjoy it in as well. Where you're eager to enjoy every moment of it and are filled with a sense of well-being.
In fact, where it feels like you're back home. In Bangalore. 










































*Site plan & floor plan:* http://www.etastar.co.in/thegardens/index.html

*Location Video *







*Amenities: *

• Children's Play Area
• Club House
• Landscaped Garden.
• Site has already 356 grown up trees of more than 60 feet height.
• Swimming Pool, Wading Pool with heating facility
• Sauna, Steam for Gents/Ladies separately.
• Amphitheatre to seat 200 persons.
• Lawn Tennis
• Fountain
• Ball Badminton Court, Tennis Court , Squash Court, Table Tennis
• Gymnasium separately for Gents/Ladies
• Card/Chess/Carrom room
• Party Hall
• Super market
• ATM
• Pharmacy
• Jogging Track, lush green areas 

Link to Magazine Flip Book

Source: http://www.etastar.co.in/thegardens/index.html


----------



## Ashley Blith (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome updates!


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*NEO TOWN*


*Master Plan*








*Neotown is a brand new lifestyle suburb spread across 120 acres of prime land, classified by distinct precincts, in Bangalore. Neotown is master planned with three Residential Precincts, a Business Precinct, a Tech-Icon Precinct, a Hospitality Precinct and a Town Centre Market Precinct comprising of a large mall, a family health clinic, a school and a creche.*

*
Tech-icon Precinct:* Redefining office space to mean more office and more space, the Tech-Icon Precinct offers a world class working environment. For the few who live in Smondoville, you may never have to leave Neotown again.


*Towncentre:* It’s where it all comes together. The Town Centre cum Market Precinct provides a host of social facilites for residents of Neotown, binding the very fabric that weaves this extraordinary city. It is anchored by Neomall, India’s largest strip mall.


*Neomall:* India’s largest strip mall gives you a shopping experience that is hassle-free and convenient. Fully equipped with a Family Entertainment Centre, a 42-Lane Bowling Alley, a Hypermarket, a 5-Screen Multiplex, 26 F&B outlets, 2 Electronics Mega Stores, leading Retail brand outlets and ample parking, Neomall is Bangalore South's new retail destination. For those who live in Neotown, it's another reason not to burn your fuel and time, whenever you need to do a bit of shopping or eating out. See www.neomall.in


*Smondoville:* Smondoville is a collection of Smondos, each custom designed for optimum efficiency. This residential precinct of Neotown introduces a new breed of housing. Smondos are right-sized, right-priced, smart condos. They are designed to please aesthetically, environmentally and financially. With a Smondo, you get more, for less. See www.smondoville.com

*Smondo 2.0:* Smondo 2.0 evolved as an upgraded version of the Smondo, in response to the feedback we received from our clients the first time around. Having sold out the first phase of Smondoville in a matter of just four months, we went back to the drawing board to better the already popular Smondo and redesign it as a customised option. Smondo 2.0 incorporates your valuable feedback and suggestions, so that your home suits your needs. Simply put, Smondo 2.0 is designed to give you more choices, for YOU to decide how you spend your time every day. See www.neotown.in/smondo2

*Smondo 3.0:* After the success of the earlier smondos, our team went through the response received and found there's still a huge segment of people who love the product, but could not buy due to several reasons. Smondo 3.0 was created to answer the overwhelming demand from the people who wanted the same concept, but with different needs. While every smondo comes with the same quality and design that the first smondo made popular, Smondo 3.0 offers a different variety of choice and price. And as every smondo before, Smondo 3.0 offers the same benefit of living in an integrated township and the assurance of an international builder. Click here to see Smondo 3.0.

*Residential Condominiums:* At Neotown, there’s something to suit everyone’s aspirations. Each of these multi-family residential condominiums are designed to pamper and comfort the proud owners. From smart plans that make spaces more efficient and condominiums that offer a special arrival experience into grand elevated lobbies, to the high-end condominiums that are fitted with jacuzzis and backed by a concierge service & state-of-the-art security, these are just a few of the features of these homes, which need to be experienced to be believed.


*Townsville:* For those who prefer living in an independent home with their backyard, this precinct offers just the solution. Smart, efficient and well designed, each villa/town house is custom-built as per the preferences of the owner. With so many choices and variety in single family homes, Neotown makes for a true urban community.






*Components of Township*


3.5 Million SFT of state-of-the-art office space
 Plug-and-play Offices
 Job opportunities at your doorstep
 Choices of SEZ and STPI facilities
 Town Centre
 Neomall
 Primary school
 Crech
 Small Offices
 Family health clinic
 Community centre
 Central security control
 Post/Courier centre
 Bus stop
 Neomall
 Spread over 18 acres
 139 retail units
 26 Small Office units
 42-Lane bowling alley
 1200-Seater food court
 2 Electronics mega stores
 2 Apparel multi-brand outlets
 60,000 SFT family entertainment centre
 9000 SFT gym
 Book & music mega store
 26 F&B outlets
 8 entrances
 Over 2200 parking spaces
 Most eco-friendly mall in Bangalore
 Residential Condominiums
 Villa Precinct
*Location Map*


*
Originally posted by:* *avinash2060*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^















































*Features*


Spread over 18 acres
 139 retail units
 26 Small Office units
 42-Lane bowling alley
 1200-Seater food court
 2 Electronics mega stores
 2 Apparel multi-brand outlets
 60,000 SFT family entertainment centre
 9000 SFT gym
 Book & music mega store
 26 F&B outlets
 8 entrances
 Over 2200 parking spaces
 Most eco-friendly mall in Bangalore

*Amenities *

Fully equipped with a Family Entertainment Centre
 42 lane bowling alley
 Hypermarket
 5-Screen Multiplex
 26 food & beverage outlets
 2 Electronics mega stores
 Leading retail brand outlets
 Ample parking

*Originally posted by:* *avinash2060*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Smondoville*













*Originally posted by: avinash2060*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*The Thinkspace*

*Overview*
Giving employees more office and more space, C: is the next-generation think space, where smart design encourages productivity and collaboration. 

There’s a clear link between happiness at work and productivity. One wonders, does being productive make us happy or does being happy make us productive? The answer is, of course, the latter.

If there is one thing that defines some of the most successful organisations across industries, it is their people. Or to be more specific, it is their team of happy people. Because, let us face it; no one works better than a person who wants to come to work every morning.

C: is an SEZ designed to function as an evolved IT space. Where innovation is the need of the hour, C: attempts to make productivity a given by creating an environment that simply lets people think. Innovative products & solutions are best thought of in innovative spaces. C: has been developed to provide over 3 million SFT for your people to create the next big thing.

*Features*
C: is a group of highly-evolved workspaces that has been designed from "part-to-whole". This means that the architectural disposition has been developed from the ground up after months of extensive research, so that minute details ultimately add up to the layout orientation of the entire space.


Climate-friendly measures keep workspaces cooler, while reducing working costs.
 Light-friendly measures help maximise natural light, while minimising glare.
 Space options from 5000 SFT to 30,000 SFT help cater to a wide range of requirements.
 Centralised Wi-Fi across campus.
 Collaboration spaces motivate employees to discuss and brainstorm across water pools, alongside green spaces, etc.
 Personal spaces help people unwind, refresh and reboot.
 Built-to-suit customised solutions, with the soul of C.
*
Location*
C: is a part of Neotown, an integrated township of over 120 acres, that seeks to address the inconvenience of long commutes. With well-planned precincts that are all within a 12-minute radius from each other, Neotown makes sure people spend less time on the road and more time where they should be.

*Renders*

















*
Originally posted by: avinash2060*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*Townsville*

Townsville is a smart-priced, luxury community that brings the concept of the townhomes of Europe to Bangalore. Stay in a smart community in a home that takes care of you. However, there are only 124 of these premium townhomes

*Renders*


















*Masterplan*










*Walkthrough*




*









































































Originally posted by:* *avinash2060*


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*WORLD TRADE CENTER BANGALORE - July Updates*



avinash2060 said:


>





avinash2060 said:


>





avinash2060 said:


>


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*WORLD TRADE CENTER BANGALORE - July Updates*



avinash2060 said:


>





avinash2060 said:


>


cross posting from SSC I


----------



## Ashley Blith (Sep 18, 2010)

Alright!


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*The ARENA *: Welcome to the age of alternative living

While Bengaluru is making a difference to the world economy, we are bringing a difference to the way the people of Bengaluru live. Presenting The Arena, the first-of-its-kind integrated township in the paradise city.

Located on the Bengaluru-Mysore highway, the township welcomes you to a living, the holistic and healthy way. With umpteen sporting activities and options around you, life at The Arena will be a refreshing alternative to your cramped, stressful and compromising lifestyle. Let the goodness of an active life work wonders for you. It's time you go for the difference! 















*Featuring:*

Luxurious 2BHK and 3BHK apartments
Premium Clubhouse & Spa
School & Creche
Shopping Centres
Restaurant & Cafe
Hotel & Office Spaces

*Arena Club *

*Outdoor*

Tennis Academy
Cricket Nets
Mini Golf
Swimming pool
Skating rink
Basketball
Badminton
Party Lawns
Yoga
Amphitheater

*Indoor *

Spa
Gym with Aerobics
Squash
Table Tennis
Kids zone
Reading section
Billiards Room
Chess room
Card room
Restaurant
Bar
Coffee shop
Pastry Corner










*Arena Galleria*

The Arena Galleria, situated within the integrated township, provides you the ultimate shopping experience with choices of the best brands. To make your weekends special, it comes loaded with an entertainment zone, a supermarket and a food court with multi-cuisine restaurant. Just few steps ahead is a star-rated hotel. Now all you need for your leisure, is right at your home.

*Layout Map*










*Location Map*










for more details: http://thearena.in/portal/download.aspx


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Mantri Pinnacle | 46 fl| U/C *

Mantri Pinnacle the tallest residential tower in South India. The 3,4,5 bedroom apartments/penthouses are fully equipped with all the luxurious features & amenities










*Features & Amenities*

» South India’s tallest residential tower with a breathtaking view
» Strategically located near key corporate headquarters, state-of-the-art medical centers, and schools of international repute
» High-end club facilities including Bang & Olufsen mini-theatre, digital gaming zone and designer pool with Aqua Gym
» Smart Digital Homes*
» Fully air-conditioned homes
» Options for interiors' customisation*
» Sky Lounge cum coffee shop on 41st floor
» An observatory on 42nd floor
» High speed elevators with biometric sensors
» Penthouses with private swimming pool, landscaped terraces, private lifts and water cascading bodies
» Conceptualised, designed and created by world renowned architects, consultants and designers
» Incorporates Gold Standard Green Building features
» 100% power backup
» 90% open space
» Swimming pool with toddler's pool
» International Designer Landscaping
» Grand Atrium with Lounge
» Jogging / Walking Trail
» Outdoor Exercise Area with Equipments
» Children’s Play Area
» Outdoor Party Area with Barbeque Pits
» Tennis court
» Pick up / drop off point
» Paved garden walk
» Large Clubhouse
» A well equipped Health Club with Gymnasium Steam room andMassage room
» Table Tennis, Billiards and Pool Table
» Karaoke Room, Dance/Aerobics floor with AV equipment
» Laundry & Dry Cleaners
» Health room
» ATM, Multipurpose hall, Library

Source
originally posted by: engineer akash


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
*August U/C updates *







Source


----------



## Ashley Blith (Sep 18, 2010)

Great updates! Keep it up!


----------



## Fonteyn (Sep 5, 2011)

I have heard that Asia is a land of dreams. If God awarded the present of nature to someone, no doubt that is Asia and Particularly India. 
Very nice. love it.
regards


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

*Devanahalli | Brigade Orchard - 130 acre mixed use township*​
The master planning work is a collaborative team work between NBBJ as the planning firm, C& T as the local architects and Brigade Developers as the clients based in Bangalore. The client wanted to build an extraordinary livable, marketable and sustainable township on 130 acres of land next to the new international airport of Bangalore. The township is divided into a majority of housing areas in a hierarchy of Villas, HIG, MIG, EWS, Affordable, apartments and a network of public-commercial buildings like hospitals, offices, schools, malls, multiplexes, market streets, urban parks and playground etc. The site topography has some remarkable features such as tree plantations, water bodies & rocks. Propositions of the projects are to preserve the orchard tree & meaningfully integrate them into site planning and to provide multilayered mixed use environment that fits the needs of the residents to work, play, live in this development.

*ORCHARDS PAVILION VILLAS SUMMARY*
*
Type of residences:*

4 Bedroom Villas
Plot Area—4000 to 4800 Sft
Villa Area—4910sft, 4925sft, and 4940sft
*
Budget range:*

Rs 2.9 Crore onwards
(Exclusive of car park and Statutory Expenses)
*
Unique features:*

Art Village
Nature Trails
Lush Tropical Landscape
Green Zones
Stadium & Sports Arena
School
*
Facilities:*

Signature club
Shopping Center
Multiplex

Website:http://www.brigadegroup.com/apartmen...rds/index.html










originally posted by: avinash2060


----------



## s.yogendra (Dec 5, 2010)

^^
































originally posted by: avinash2060



for more details: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1268609




.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Halcyon Complex / VSDP*



From archdaily.com




> Architects: Vivek Shankar Design Partnership
> Location: Bangalore, India
> Design Team: Vivek. V. Shankar, Senthil Kumar Doss
> Project Team: Eliyaraja, Dhanaprakash
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mantri Pinnacle* - 46fl












carlcox said:


>





jinka sreekanth said:


> mar 1 updates from website
> 
> View from North Side
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Salapuria Gold Summit* - 33fl 












bharath.enc said:


> *Salarpuria Gold Summit [33 Floors] - Hennur Main Road*





jinka sreekanth said:


> Salarpuria Gold Summit 33 Floors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Brigade Exotica* - 35fl x 2












jinka sreekanth said:


> feb27 updates from website
> 
> tower-A: 15th Floor Level 100% completed,
> 16th and 17th floor work-in-progress


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Almost topping off. Nice.



s.yogendra said:


> *Mantri Pinnacle | 46 fl| U/C *
> 
> Mantri Pinnacle the tallest residential tower in South India. The 3,4,5 bedroom apartments/penthouses are fully equipped with all the luxurious features & amenities
> 
> ...


----------



## rksatheesan (Nov 22, 2013)

will this world trade center materialize in near future? ...Bangalore too is becoming global...!!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Equinox Water’s Edge* - 5 x 40 fl 










Update -



jinka sreekanth said:


> cc me
> This one is u/c and already 29 floors up and with core more than 30 foors rising.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mantri Pinnacle *- 46 floors










Update -


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Four Seasons* - 30 fl x two










Update -



jinka sreekanth said:


> cc me
> 10.5.2014


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Kingfisher Towers* - 33 floors










Update -



Cygnus-X1 said:


>


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Brigade Exotica* - 35 floors x two










Update -



strike2 said:


> *Brigade Exotica [OMR]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Pashmina Waterfront* - 40 fl x 2










Update -


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*One Bangalore West* - 30 fl x 9










Update -



jinka sreekanth said:


> 10.5.2014
> one bangalore west rising fast.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great updates!! thanks!!

keep posting all kind of projects!!


----------



## achaabanda (Mar 13, 2013)

Why do Indians always show white people in their future building projects. Almost all of the rendering above have white Western people in them? Don't indians feel proud of themselves, why not show people of that region. Be proud of who you are. Nothing wrong with depicting brown and black people in the future building project renderings, just a thought.


----------



## Shreya Surana (Mar 12, 2018)

*Bangalore*

It can be said without a doubt that Bangalore is become more and more technologically advanced every day and it is genuinely an excellent chance to invest while you still can. Many of my friends and relatives stay in bangalore and while it is true that they do complain a lot about the city's traffic and noise there are these couple of projects that have been approved by the government that will make Bangalore an even better place to stay at.
If you want my advice, I would suggest that you buy flats in kanakapura road, nekal, Attibele, Hosa Road, Begur, Bidadi, Kammasandra, Kengeri or any other place that is not exactly at the center of the city. With the railway project to connect the corners of the city, in a few years all of these places will be hotspots for working, studying and family people to search for places here because in comparison this place will be much more serene and clean.
As of now, I think it is one of the best investment opportunities.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Concorde Crescent Bay
*


Address: Bull Temple Road, Bangalore South


Developers: Concorde group

Floors: 28

Towers: 1


----------

